# Connectin Windows CE to Wi Fi ???



## kealoha1 (Jul 29, 2010)

I just bought a EPC 7" netbook with Windows embedded CE 6.0. I cannot seem to get internet on it. I have Verizon DSL wi fi. I can't get it connected (I have a windows 7 netbook connected already). I spent over 2 hours on the phone with verizon and they said they didn't know how to synchronize with CE. They said to call Microsoft. Microsoft said that I had to pay $250 for tech support or they couldn't help me -- the netbook only cost $90!! I don't know what to do????

Can anyone help?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello there kealoha1,

Can i ask why a mini notebook has Windows embedded CE 6.0 in it in the first place?. 
As far as i am aware windows CE is for industrial use for servers or something controlling servers I dont usderstant that part, Most notebooks use windows xp but anyway...

Does this laptop have any function key to press and then 1,2,3,4 etc to turn on wifi? 
assuming its already on, because you have spent 2 hours on the phone to them does your laptop pick up anything any wi-fi siginals?

You could try resetting your wireless router back to factory defults and see if you can get a siginal then (Normaly holding the reset button for 10 seconds while power is on resets the router)

And if the company who made your laptop says they dont know then i suppose theres not much I can do 

As a last resort ( and you really want wi-fi) I would switch to a free OS such as Ubuntu 5.10 I hear other people with your laptop have had theres shipped with that OS already preinstalled, also am i right in saying that your laptop has a "designed for windows xp" sticker?


----------

